# Anyone else play a musical instrument?



## bwester (Aug 1, 2007)

One of my other joys in life is playing the Bassoon, which I have been playing for almost 18 years now. Though admittedly its been a while since she last came out of her case. I also used to play the euphonium and bary sax. 
Anyone else play an instrument???

....skinflutes do NOT count, pervs


----------



## gore42 (Aug 1, 2007)

I really enjoy playing the guitar and electric bass, but I don't do either one well 

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Aug 1, 2007)

Flute - the silver one.  
Piccolo, if I have to (I was a band geek, yah!) 

Piano - play this one best - 15 years of training but I play best by ear, not by reading music- go figure. Actually, it is strange because I am usually a very visual learner. However, I've always been a very audial learner when it came to music. 

I figured out "Seeing Other People" by Belle and Sebastion last year just by listening to it, and it ain't no easy song to learn, period. LOTS of syncopation. 

I'm pretty proud of this ability but wish I could still read music as well as I did in high school! 

I almost went for a Music Therapy degree but because I learned so much by ear I wasn't schooled enough on the math and theory.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm pathetic...can't play an instrument, not even the cymbals or a tambourine. When I was in high school I was told I was tone deaf...may be true...hell, must be true...but my whole family is musical. Both parents could play piano, and my oldest brother was so good he considered being a prfessional...(went into medicine ...probably a mistake in his case...) My wife plays piano and some rudimentary guitar...My kids are all multi-instrumental. All know violin, though only my oldest is still into it...all know piano, my oldest played alto sax, my 2nd son and daughter played clarinet, and my daughter taught herself guitar....I'm the family schlub....Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2007)

Although I hardly practice any more, and my amp is presently out of commission, I can still tinker on guitar.

It's beyond metal. I call it "crunch and destroy".


----------



## Candace (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a professional kazoo player. I actually leave to go on tour Monday with Metallica.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 2, 2007)

My amp is out of commission too! I hate that. I moved into a house a few years ago that had really sketchy electricity... to the point that my housemate had to plug his computer into a certain outlet in the living room to get his computer to power on, because the outlets in his room wouldn't work (but would power small lamps ok). Anyway... I plugged in the amp one day, and it just fizzled out. I though that maybe a Tube had gone bad, but I had them tested and they were ok... but the transformer was shot. 

Anyway, I have a ton of respect for people who can actually play their instruments well, but even more respect for people who can actually write good music. I have no knack for tunes...

- Matt


----------



## Candace (Aug 2, 2007)

My husband was in a band called The Tower of Swine...they toured with the Dead Kennedys...for real this time. Don't know if there are any punkers out there.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 2, 2007)

Fellow bassoonist here bwester. Been a loooong time though- too long. K191 rocks da house. (let's see who picks up on that reference...) 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2007)

I play the radio!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 2, 2007)

:rollhappy:I'll join you on that one Ron!


----------



## Marco (Aug 2, 2007)

when did Ron post? oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 3, 2007)

I will now , Guess she figured that was a typical Ron statement, :clap: I thought it very cute Marco!!
Actually, I was in a marching band in elementary school and played the drums. I took some lessons on the piano from a girlfriend who went on as a music major and then took some lessons in undergrad school. I haven't touched it in years though.

Edit i forgot, I played the violin for a short period. I was having two of my children learn the violin and instead of waiting for them to have lessons I decided to to join them in the lessons. I even did a recital with them. They each played a piece and we did a piece together and then I was required to do a solo. I said to the crowd " Out of my large repertory of classical music I have chosen this piece for you." I proceeded to play Twinkle Twinkle Little Star...the audience had a good laugh  Fortunately, the oldest then went from private lessons to school lessons and I sold my violin.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all,
I used to play Soprano, but I had classes for only a year!! A friend of mine gave me an Alto as a present, but didn't manage to practice it yet... I think I would like to start some classes for violin... I may be late for doing this, but better late than never... 

Eric I guess you are a fantastic radio player (I am totally kidding... )


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2007)

I can play the player piano with my feet.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 5, 2007)

Candace, new DK or old? Pretty sweet if Jello was there...


----------



## Candace (Aug 5, 2007)

Old D.K. Hubby hung out with Jello and has some interesting back stage stories.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 5, 2007)

That, is rad. Big fan.


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 5, 2007)

I play flute, piccolo, and violin.


----------



## TADD (Aug 7, 2007)

I sing like an amputee, can't hold a not or carry a tune....

So seriously no skin flute? I'm pretty good if I do say so myself.

Tower of Swine off to google..... DK's ruled when I was a wee child, Cirlcle Jerks too....


----------



## Candace (Aug 7, 2007)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=96897181

Since the band isn't together anymore, I think this is about all you'll find...one of their songs plays in the background. My hubby was on the guitar.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 7, 2007)

I play clarinet, alto and soprano sax, and a bit of piano. Also, really good at radio, cd, and cassette.


----------



## Ellen (Aug 7, 2007)

Keyboard and vocals here. Sounds like there's the makings of a slipper orchid band.


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 8, 2007)

I play the violin. I used to sing, long time ago before I took up smoking: mezzo soprano.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

I just play the triangle!

Ramon


----------



## TADD (Aug 11, 2007)

We need more cowbell, I have a fever for more cowbell....


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 12, 2007)

Candace, I was out-of-town so I didn't check that page out till this morning. Nice... Their influences really show. For the most part I hate what passes for hardcore these days. (Let's push our hair over our eyes and form a crying circle...oh poor me, my girl left me because she got tired of me treating her like crap and no one understands me...waaah!!!) Thankfully BR is still putting out good, socially-conscious albums.


----------

